# Advice for first bow



## mxaustin (Apr 8, 2014)

I like my PSE mustang. Little to no vibration, quite with some wiskers, accurate and powerfull. Can get 35# 40# 45# 50# 55# I'm 29.5 draw and I shoot the 40# but with my draw its more like 44#. 60" and about 190-230$ depending on time of year. It is a takedown bow.


----------

